# Too late



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

What are you going to do when you log in here (if you still have power, or an internet connection, etc.) and see everyone discussing THE EVENT? You know ... THAT SCENARIO we've been predicting, planning for, talking about for years. 

It's going to be too late to head to the stores. Too late to bug out. Will you be ready? Are you stocked? Are you defended? Are you safe?

I don't know how many more "triggers" you need to see, folks. Oil prices headed up. Middle East in turmoil. Israel on a war footing. States at legal war with the Federal government. Other states in bankruptcy or austerity measures. Legislators in hiding and protests in many major cities.

Just about every trigger event you can think of is already happening to some degree. 

If you've been waiting for someone to tell you the time is now .... _the time is now._


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Pray. What else can I do? We've had a situation to where we've had to use our preps. They are gone. Just this last week have things been 'fixed' to where we can start stocking again, but it will be slow. I will still keep working on them as best as I can, but there's LOTS of praying.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

What Ernie said..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Pray. What else can I do?


You already answered your own question:


> keep working on them as best as I can


It's all anyone can do


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Can't tell you how many holes found and hopefully plugged. I feel like the little Dutch boy on steroids. Used to think things were in good shape, then my lens changed, or shattered, wow lots to do. 

It is surprising how many still don't think that anything is wrong with this picture. Gahhh, cannot stomach gc at all right now. Read an article where someone was calling Beck an idiot. Have said a few mild things to some coworkers and have gotten "that look" back. I just keep on trying to fill the holes and not panic because that is counterproductive. 

If anyone here is still having doubts, take a world map and look at what countries are rioting and what ones are surrounded. Look at which ones are being influenced by radicals. You know, the ones that think it is great to be blown up. Those radicals, beyond reason type, and then look at history because much of this is not new.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Lock the gate, oil the guns, fill the water jugs and keep on livin.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been as ready as possible for years


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

My message is intended, perhaps not for this audience, but for those who have yet to begin. If you're at the praying point, then I don't know that you're in bad shape at all. 

As for the holes ... well, there's always holes. When the wheels come off, it's not whether or not you can live comfortably. That will take some adjustment time. It's not living comfortably you should be concerned about, but living at all. Where there's life, there's hope.

If you've yet to set aside anything at all for your survival ... for the love of God ... this is YOUR WEEK.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Feel blessed that we were in a better situation then the majority. Sad that we aren't further along (we've only been able to work on re-stocking for 18 months). Blessed that I'm not alone, my Lord is with me.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

thermopkt said:


> Pray. What else can I do? We've had a situation to where we've had to use our preps. They are gone. Just this last week have things been 'fixed' to where we can start stocking again, but it will be slow. I will still keep working on them as best as I can, but there's LOTS of praying.


We're in a similar situation... we're working on it too.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I think, Ernie, to a large degree, you're preaching to the choir here in S&EP, but you are so very correct.

I'm not convinced we're looking at a full breakdown of society complete with zombies and apocalyptic firestorms, but I do believe that we are watching the beginning of TEOTWAWKI in not-so-slow motion.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

Try to keep a coolhead and do the best I can with what I have


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

tab said:


> Can't tell you how many holes found and hopefully plugged. I feel like the little Dutch boy on steroids.


I hear ya, same here! Just about the time DH and I start to feel pretty secure about the preps, it seems like another hole pops out of nowhere. 

We've also been taking note of what we use and need daily. Not just thinking it through, but actually 'use'. It's amazing what idiots we've been in all the things we had _totally_ forgotten about. Things like garbage bags, dish detergent, shaving cream, hand lotion, SOS pads, etc. There's so many little things you just take for granted until you actually list them!

Sure, you can do without or substitute, but I'm convinced it will be those little everyday things that will help make SHTF it easier; and since we've got the basics covered for now, why not stock up on the those things that will actually become luxury items then!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

forgot to say thanks for the reminder though Ernie! Never hurts.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Lock 'n' load.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

The bonfire is all laid out, just waiting on the spark....


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

What to do? STAY HOME! Tend the garden and the chickens, the woodstove, make soap, can food, on and on.

Hopefully, we are far enough removed from any trouble spots that we won't know about it until we hear it on TV or read it in the paper. Oh, yeah. There's internet, too. Sorry, I'm old fashioned. 

Preps we do, and have for a long time, but still figure out some holes in it like everybody else. Just doin' the best we can.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

I think the first move would be to evaluate the situation,quick inventory. Right now we would be fine, for a while, I am not sure how long we would be so comfortable. I have been quietly trying to convince family and friends to at least be aware and do something to prepare. The question may be preaching to the choir but I haven't always been in the choir and I have benefited greatly from the wisdom here, keep it coming, I'm not quite ready yet.

Keith


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I'm not convinced we're looking at a full breakdown of society complete with zombies and apocalyptic firestorms, but I do believe that we are watching the beginning of TEOTWAWKI in not-so-slow motion.


Agreed. Although we've seen it coming, we're surprised how quickly it's happening. Even poor Glen Beck can't cover it all now.

We're all extremely sick with the flu/bronchitis here, so hopefully TEOTWAWKI will hold off just a few days until the antibiotics kick in...


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

Karen said:


> Things like garbage bags, dish detergent, shaving cream, hand lotion, SOS pads, etc.
> 
> 
> > Ernie seems to be mentioning the breakdown of society and the need to defend yourselves, and you are worried about having garbage bags in! Bless you for making me smile :happy0035:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you, Ernie. You are SO correct.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm gonna go walk a milk cow home....


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ernie, thank you for the reminder.Today when i saw the news, i just felt sick, then went to pick up my Son and saw gas had went way up... I almost went into panic mode and i know better than to do that. We have worked hard on our preps and have done the best we can but instead of seeing what all we have done, i see all that needs to be done. Think i will just go and get some more things tonight, and just keep prayin'.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

What does this "TEOTWAWKI" mean??


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Just bringing home what groceries and such you plan to have is only the beginning. Once you get it all dated and stored, you run into the inventory problem. We are trying to keep a shopping list that is based on what we USE each week, to keep our pantry stocks current.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Dutchie said:


> What does this "TEOTWAWKI" mean??


The End Of The World As We Know It


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Dutchie said:


> What does this "TEOTWAWKI" mean??


I am assuming that you are seriously asking.......The End Of The World As We Know It. Seems like lately every day that you wake it is a different world which makes it seem almost like TEOTWAWKI everyday. It just been a livable end of the world.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> The End Of The World As We Know It


oops...you type faster!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Pray. Thats all we can do. We left behind everything in storage (a five hour drive) when we moved a few months ago. We are trying to build up again, but we are a long ways from where we were, and even longer from where we want to be. 

I am convinced we are in the very end now. It is a matter of weeks, or months, perhaps a year or two. Everything is just falling apart, and I am very afraid. So I am praying a lot, that we can be prepared in time...


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll do like Farmerwilly & Nathan--the best I can for as long as I can. But, I really appreciate Ernie's question as it helps me to think of reinforcing my weak points. In addition, I'll hope for a good harvest.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> Pray. Thats all we can do. We left behind everything in storage (a five hour drive) when we moved a few months ago. We are trying to build up again, but we are a long ways from where we were, and even longer from where we want to be.


Praying is not the only thing you can do. 
Sure you may not have the stuff since it's in storage or stolen or whatever. But god gave you a brain, and you've chosen to learn how to survive. So put that brain to good use, watch for the good & bad in people & situations. Do what needs to get done & pray for comfort & some guidance, but DO NOT JUST SIT THERE AND PRAY, for you must do as well.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ernie said:


> What are you going to do when you log in here (if you still have power, or an internet connection, etc.) and see everyone discussing THE EVENT? You know ... THAT SCENARIO we've been predicting, planning for, talking about for years.
> 
> It's going to be too late to head to the stores. Too late to bug out. Will you be ready? Are you stocked? Are you defended? Are you safe?
> 
> ...


What am I going to do? Pray that the people I love that refused to prep, find a way to eat and survive. Not anything else I can do to help them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope it falls apart in the summer time.
I'll grab my cutoff shorts and my five gallon bucket and go pull weeds in the sunshine.

If it falls apart in winter.....I'll sit by the wood stove and knit.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you for your post, Ernie! Just when I think that I have all my preps in order, I come here to HT and see another hole that needs plugged. Thanks to this forum and other forums, people have learned so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is a video by Stansberry & Associates Investment Research (whoever they are), which explains a bunch of stuff about why the dollar is about to collapse (ignore the warning, there's no bad language or anything, it's just a warning of lack of political correctness, I guess).

I think it's probably a commercial in the end, but I didn't watch it all the way through. It went on and on and on and doesn't have a pause button, so I recommend watching when you have some time set aside to sit in front of your computer.

I'm not a financial expert, not in any way, shape or form, but some of the facts this guy gives is really scary, if he's right about how it's all going to play out.

http://www.stansberryresearch.com/pro/1011PSISBBVD/LPSIM282/PR


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I really don't think it's time yet...not time to panic. At least I hope not. I have very little in the way of preps right now.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

In the words of Alfred E. Newman (MAD Magazine) "What? Me worry"...
Matt


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

crank up the volume
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eyFiClAzq8[/ame]


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

updated version (woot 2011!!!)
rats!!!!! the link wont work right!
google "end of the world parody youtube" it's really funny!

try again
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XTwWqzKeXc&feature=related[/ame]
yes it works! yay!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

candyknitter said:


> Karen said:
> 
> 
> > Things like garbage bags, dish detergent, shaving cream, hand lotion, SOS pads, etc.
> ...


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

The best preparedness is going to be your mentality. What's your plans when the food pantry runs low and there's still Kayoss happening out there? Have you figured out how to raise enough food in your garden for the next year? When those jeans you have on get so ragity that you have to make the decision to toss them, what are you going to replace them with? What are you going to do for footwear? 

Oh, I'm not concerned about having enough trash bags! Will there even be trash service anywhere? What I don't salvage out of the trash, I'll burn in my back yard. So better have a lot of matches on hand.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

What would I do if I missed the boat?

Seriously, everyone knows what I would do, I would crack a series of immature jokes until I made everyone crazy.

*Hey, I hear our governenment is having a "going out of business" looting sale, anyone want to tag along?

*That's odd, I thought fallout would taste funny.

*What flu? I got vaccinated for cooties in preschool.

*This has been a broadcast of the national preppers station. If this had been an actual emergency we would have been creamed by now.

*The Chinese invaded? Does this mean that anything we manufacture here will now be "made in China" too?

*Thank goodness I prepped with extra bathroom spray, outhouses sure do smell bad.

*If I shot a zombie and it stayed down does that mean it really wasn't a zombie? Oops.

*Sure sweetie, possum tastes JUST like chicken.


Then I would tell my DH a big fat "told you so" and let him know he better go chop wood if he wants supper. lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> *Thank goodness I prepped with extra bathroom spray, outhouses sure do smell bad.
> 
> *If I shot a zombie and it stayed down does that mean it really wasn't a zombie? Oops.
> 
> ...


Okay - these are my favorites.

And thanks for some lightness. Lately I've been looking for a hole to jump in and pull in after me. 
(Or find that cabin out in the woods to get away from news, but my mind will not let me.)


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

It's real easy to want to hit the panic button. I'm just trying to keep my head. DH just tonight hit the wall of "wow, this is gonna be really bad, financially bad" He's just starting to grieve. I've already accepted that my children won't have the same opportunities that I had. But that doesn't mean they have to have a terrible existence. We can find joy in the journey and celebrate the small stuff. I've been preachin' to him about prepping for 5 months now. Just this morning he got the diesel tank filled -- 610 gallons for $2.98 a gallon. Thank you Lord for that! God has seen me through 45 wonderful years, there may be bad years coming, but He'll see me through those too.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

ladycat said:


> ... Stansberry & Associates Investment Research (whoever they are), ...


Is that Porter Stansberry? If it is, he's a financial journalist. In 2006 he warned investors to avoid Fannie and Freddie, Bear Stearns, Lehman Brothers and General Motors and dozens of other companies that have collapsed. 

His research tells him that TS will HTF and his newsletters tell people to prep for the future. 

He's been recommending PM's for years, back when silver was $4 oz. I wish I'd have listened to him back then. 

He tells about how the British Sterling was the reserve currency for most of the world for nearly 200 years, until after World War II, and how America bailed them out when it happened (remember the Marshall plan?) 

He tells how the British could not wrap their heads around the fact that their economy could collapse (same way Americans can't see it happening today!) 

If this is the guy on the video (I can't watch them on my slow dialup connection), then he's a pretty smart man, well worth listening to.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Spinner said:


> Is that Porter Stansberry? If it is, he's a financial journalist. In 2006 he warned investors to avoid Fannie and Freddie, Bear Stearns, Lehman Brothers and General Motors and dozens of other companies that have collapsed.
> 
> His research tells him that TS will HTF and his newsletters tell people to prep for the future.
> 
> ...



It is the same. It is a very sobering message (about a half hour long) He speaks slowly to let you process I suppose. It's only at the end that he tries to sell what it is he has to offer. This video is really more like a slide show and the info made even my 20 yr old "wanna be a rock star" son stop in his tracks and listen and then grow very quiet as he knew some of the info already... If you didn't already know the info in the video YOU WILL BE SICK afterwards.

-scrt crk


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Spinner said:


> Is that Porter Stansberry? If it is, he's a financial journalist. In 2006 he warned investors to avoid Fannie and Freddie, Bear Stearns, Lehman Brothers and General Motors and dozens of other companies that have collapsed.
> 
> His research tells him that TS will HTF and his newsletters tell people to prep for the future.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

secretcreek said:


> If you didn't already know the info in the video YOU WILL BE SICK afterwards.


I already know *some* of the info. It made me sick to listen to--- like a sick, sinking feeling that we are so screwed.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well I came home from work and watered the tiny tomato seedlings under my grow light..wonder if they know how important they are????

My plans are in motion with the changing of the seasons..I just wish I had been able to convince more of my family to prepare...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounds as if I should play my phonograph record by Harry Chapin - "Dance Band On The Titanic" ('singing nearer my God, to thee')...

Ernie - you forgot to throw in a natural disaster on top of all the other stuff.. I log on and see folks asking in S&EP if I felt an Earthquake that had occured about 90 minutes prior, and was located 140+ miles away.. 

Just think of the additional fun an Earthquake with the distructiveness of Christchurch, New Zealand would bring, on top of the damage from everything else having crashed and burned!!!!

If I was in or could get down to town, I would go to the local Veteran's Hall and do a midnight requisition from the armory (but only ceremonial blank .30-06 springfield ammunition is stored there) for some additional 1903A3 Springfields and M-1 Garand rifles stored in the gun safes, and it does has an industrial sized pantry/ kitchen - since I do have unrestricted access to the building. I would leave the sheeple pushing and shoving in line at the markets, as I backed my vehicle up to the doors downstairs and unlocked the building..

Then I would head up the hill/ if not at home already, talk with my neighbors about closing the county road with downed trees, and time to hunker down.. 

You would not see me in any sort of public demonstrations, or riding around on an armored vehicle for the TV cameras!! I learned at an early age what not to do in a civil disturbance, from having lived through the 1967 Detroit Riots as a kid..


----------



## jerrwhy (Jan 12, 2010)

Ernie said:


> It's going to be too late to head to the stores. Too late to bug out. Will you be ready? Are you stocked? Are you defended? Are you safe?


A few years ago we had a Tropical Storm hit us. The day before the TS hit we were given the day off to prepare our homes. What did I do, I went fishing and had a pretty good day on the water. The wife and I went out to the movies later that night and noticed that the grocery and hardware stores were packed. 

When the storm hit the next day it knocked out power for a couple of day. Not a problem cause I just hooked the generator up and we played Nintendo Wii and munched on snacks from our full pantry. That's the beauty of being prepped, you don't have to deal with the crowds and long lines, while everybody else is sitting in the dark we're laughing and having a good time in our living room.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm just glad that we've made it through most of the winter at least, and are getting into spring and growing season. We're getting the garden ready full-tilt, just planning a little bigger this year, and with a little more sense of how important it is.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

radiofish said:


> You would not see me in any sort of public demonstrations, or riding around on an armored vehicle for the TV cameras!! I learned at an early age what not to do in a civil disturbance, from having lived through the 1967 Detroit Riots as a kid..


My mother lived through those riots as a young, white businesswoman who commuted to and from downtown Detroit. She left work not long after that, and never went back. She wouldn't talk about what happened during those days until her last few days before she died, when the cancer had spread to her brain and, in the state she was in, she relived a few of those moments.

Few people understand what complete civil breakdown truly means, but I saw how my mother was at the end, talking about what happened, and there isn't enough motivation in the world for me to be anywhere NEAR a "protest". People don't understand that, while many are there to peacefully protest, the other 90% are taking it as an opportunity to set aside their adherence to the law and do as they will. Given the state of the world and the levels of violence which now appear to happen every DAY in our major population centres, I can only imagine how much worse it would be if those riots happened today.

You have my admiration, RF -- you lived through something which we could all learn from. Perhaps you could write a little about how things progressed during that time?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so glad it's hockey and ice fishing season. I haven't a clue about what you all are talking about. But here's two tidbits. Gas could go to $4+ this summer. That's from a refinery worker, so who knows what that could be worth. I do see the economy contracting more if it does and I don't know how much more it can stand. One over looked bit of survival info everyone seems to ignore is the fact most of us have a road leading to our homes. This makes for easy access to all the bad guys. Just a thought. Remember most of the "zombies" are well educated and armed. Some even have military training. Let's hope the one's we meet have morals to go along with it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

here is the video also, they have been running a comercial on the radio.www.endofamerica15.com


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

thermopkt said:


> Pray. What else can I do? We've had a situation to where we've had to use our preps. They are gone. Just this last week have things been 'fixed' to where we can start stocking again, but it will be slow. I will still keep working on them as best as I can, but there's LOTS of praying.


Do you have an area to garden. That should be the first thing you start back preping. Garden seed.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Ruby said:


> Do you have an area to garden. That should be the first thing you start back preping. Garden seed.


Oh, definitely!! But, we just moved here last year, so I'm still getting the area ready. We had a small one last year and it didn't do too bad considering the 8" of hail and such. I have a short growing season and am now living in a garage with two tiny windows on the N and W. Very hard to start seedlings. I am going to try a coldframe, but as it's the first time, I don't anticipate a lot of success. We're definitely working on things every day. If things would just hold off til even this fall, we'll be ok. Not as good as could be, but ok.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

If it happened right now I'd be in trouble, I just started prepping. I've been skeptical about a teotwawki situation but Ernie makes a good point, you cannot ignore the riots and breakdowns that seem to be going on all over the world. My wish list;

1. I wish I had some 100 gallon steel drums, I'd fill'em all up.

2. I wish I had prepped my fields instead of waiting until spring

3. I wish I had all my seed/fertilizer/lime

4. I wish I had bought more food

5. I wish I had bought some gold/silver

I do foresee more of a global depression ( the likes of which we may never have seen ), but I do not hold much to the idea of zombies and mad-max type existence. I foresee sky rocketing prices, economic slowdown, hyper inflation, bread lines, gas shortages and perhaps isolated riots but for the most part I think that law and order will still reign ( here anyway).


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

7thswan said:


> here is the video also, they have been running a comercial on the radio.www.endofamerica15.com


Just a warning -- when you go to this site, if you try to LEAVE it, it's one of those places that doesn't let you go very easily.

IME, the types of sites that do that are looking to lower their bounce-rate (people coming in, realizing it's not where they want to be, and leaving post-haste) to make the site look like it's got more interest than it really does.

Not saying that this is the case with THIS site, just saying that nothing ticks me off more than a site questioning my wish to leave.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

It's the Stansbury video


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> nothing ticks me off more than a site questioning my wish to leave.


I hate that too, but I just click and leave.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Adding this reminder..if you are thinking "too late"--don't wait until it REALLY is to get needed dental work done and the new pair of glasses you have been needing. Protect your most important prep; YOUR ability to function in top form. When normal services are compromised is not the time to need dental work....


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Ernie maybe "preaching to the chior" but the "chior can sing to the masses". By that I mean we should pass this along to some fence sitters we know. And maybe this will give them a gentle or not so gentle shove to move to the brighter side. The sky is darkening by the minute.

When a state govenor alerts the National Guard in his state before we all found out what was happening I think that raises the hair on the back of your neck. It did on mine. How many politicians think this way? 

No, let's not get into a deabte about unions. They are not all bad. Some of you may not know that union health benefits pay for uninsured people in hospitals by a surcharge on every insurance paid hospital bill. And yours to if you have health benefits.

The unrest in the Arab world is spearding like a cancer and the cancer lives in the Govenor's Mansion in Wisconsin. He is like a dictator and won't even bargin when the unions agreed to his demands. :flameproofundies:

We are all in trouble. But how much gasoline can we stock for bad times? Farms can but most of us living in close communties can not. Stock food not gas... 

Let's forward this to our friends we think may listen. Maybe we will educate a friend and save them from harder times.

As was said, "Pray". :bow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

kirkmcquest said:


> If it happened right now I'd be in trouble, I just started prepping.


It's never too late to start.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Trash bags and duct tape can make body bags., can be used to black out windows, make a ground sheet, lots of uses besides garbage.
Ed


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

NJ Rich said:


> Ernie maybe "preaching to the chior" but the "chior can sing to the masses". By that I mean we should pass this along to some fence sitters we know. And maybe this will give them a gentle or not so gentle shove to move to the brighter side. The sky is darkening by the minute.


I would like nothing better than for everyone reading this message to say "Oh yeah? Why are you telling me this? We get it."

But I'm talking to one specific person who just stumbled across this forum, or maybe visits us once in a blue moon to see what the lunatics are saying or how tight the tinfoil is.

Yeah, I'm talking to you. Yes, YOU. That person sitting there reading this with one can of Chef Woe-is-Me sitting on the counter. That person with no plan who has never given any of this goofy stuff a moment's thought. Your money comes out of a machine, your food comes out of a microwave, and your water comes out of a tap. What do you DO when it DOESN'T?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

seeds are all in the house for this year , i just wish i had more money to get more food stocked and some other supplies


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Yeah, I'm talking to you. Yes, YOU. That person sitting there reading this with one can of Chef Woe-is-Me sitting on the counter. That person with no plan who has never given any of this goofy stuff a moment's thought. Your money comes out of a machine, your food comes out of a microwave, and your water comes out of a tap. What do you DO when it DOESN'T?


Dangit Ernie, I knew that webcam on my laptop was creepy but geez, how did you hack into it? BTW I iradiate my food in the ole nuker to get rid of food born illness. Isn't that a prep? :nanner:


I just realized that if I ever lost my nanner smiley it WOULD be a personal SHTF for me. :Bawling:


----------

